# Newborn Can't Stand



## cyndi60 (Feb 21, 2013)

Our newborn buck was born this evening at 6pm. and hasn't been able to stand at all. The mom had a good delivery and is doing very well. He is her first kid. It is 1:20AM and he is still not standing up. We got 3 to 4oz of Colostrum from a bottle into him about 8pm and he has blankets over him as the mom doesn't see fit to lay down and keep him warm. She is eating and eating trying to keep her strength up. To top it off....it is very difficult trying to get her colostrum. We will have to put her in the "stand" & possibly might have to put hobbles on her though I don't want to "have" to do that in the middle of the night? He is warm though with the blankets and his eyes are open but kind of glossed over it seems. He is a cute little LaMancha first Sun Gau? spelling. New Goat Owners
Any idea's? Where can I get Selenium and tomorrow might be to late?
Thanks


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

If he can't stand and you're worried that his mom won't keep him warm you should consider taking him in the house and milking the doe out. I know its a pain but it sounds like your only option for the time being. I have heard you cam give weak newborns a teaspoon or so of coffee and a little bit of kyro syrup (not sure on the spelling), its basicly sugar sauce. If you have some nutradrench or molasses that also may be a good substitute for the syrup. Keep him warm, and try to wake him up every 15 minutes or so and give him a good rub to stimulate him to try to be more active. Also make sure he is pooing and peeing, you may have to use a warm wet wash cloth to stimulate him. Try to feed him every hour or so, and if he only takes a tiny bit don't worry as long as he takes a little.


Is there any chance he could be a preemie?

If he does start standing see if you can get the doe to still nurse him, but be careful, make sure he is nice and warm if you leave him with mom once he's up and around.

Good luck I hope he comes around.


----------



## IONFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

I just had one like this. I brought him in tube fed Momma's milk until he would take the bottle. I gave him a Bo-se shot and some vitamin B. It took a couple of days but now he's out with the others.


----------



## cyndi60 (Feb 21, 2013)

I think he is premature and I don't think it is White Muscle Disease. His body is always spasming in different places such as the neck, his head a little, and some in the back end. A few teeth on the bottom in the front and nothing in the front on the top but haven't checked way...in the back where they are suppose to be. Symptons of a premature goat? His Legs.......are so......long compared to his body. Every 2 hrs. 3 oz of Colostrum with a syringe. We can't get Bo-Se here. We have to order it from Hoeggers but I don't think that this is the problem. What can I do for a premature goat?
He is inside under a heating pad and a towel over that.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It really sounds like he needs selenium. You could get selenium tablets from the store and also get vitamin E liquid caps.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/homemade-bose-119536/


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I've got one like this too. He's a triplet and is 4 days old. Still has not gotten up. He scoots around on his belly like he's doing the breast stroke. All 4 legs in different directions. He's able to swim out to momma and nurse then back to the heated kid hut. I gave him selenium and vit b the day he was born. He's like a limp noodle when I pick him up. I believe he is getting stronger, but it's slow going. I guess maybe the doe was selenium deficient.?? So anyway, give it time and encourage the little guy to move around anyway he can to help build strength.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Goats do not have upper teeth. If you can't get Bo-Se you can either use the gel or crush a couple human selenium pills in a pill crusher and mix the resulting powder with the contents of a 400IU Vitamin E capsule.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Karen's got it right, would be my guess.


----------

